# Ford Transit Connect Electric



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bleh, they will offer electric but won't let me buy the thing with a manual transmission gas or a diesel engine.

The MT diesels get in the neighborhood of 40mpg and the gas can do much better with an MT but they sell them granny geared with a 4sp auto, very annoying.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Smith Electric Vehicles used to have an electric Transit Connect. I notice they don't list it anymore. It was the size I would have had for work if it were more affordable.


----------



## ravencr (Oct 6, 2010)

I just noticed there's a show up in Michigan next week that a lot of folks are going to be able to test the Ford Transit Connect Electric at. Here's one I saw on twitter: http://bit.ly/dqm2Aa


----------

